# Stinkende Radklamotten :(



## samson2008 (31. August 2008)

Habt Ihr auch das Problem.
Nach einer gewissen Zeit (Spätestens wenn die Klamotten 6 Monate alt sind) fangen bei mir die Radklamotten (insbesondere Trickot) an zu stinken, obwohl ich die jedesmal nach dem Biken wasche. Wenn ich die frisch anziehe, dann ist alles in Ordnung, aber im Laufe der Biketour stinkt das Trickot übel. Man muss ehrlicherweise sagen, das ich relativ viel schwitze und die Trickots nach einer Tour pitschenass sind.
Hat jemand Tipps. 
Was haltet Ihr von speziellen Sportwaschmitteln. 
Alle 6 Monate mehrere Sätze Klamotten kaufen, wird mir zu teuer...


----------



## goorke (31. August 2008)

ich hab so waschmittel für synthetikzeugs aus dem sportgeschäft. Funktioniert ganz gut. Hab allerdings auch bei normalem Waschmittel keine Probleme mit dem Gestank. Nur bei meinen Handschuhen hab ich dieses Gefühl ab und zu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loefchen (31. August 2008)

Ich schwitze auch relativ viel, wasche deshalb die Trikots direkt nach dem Fahren mit dem Schnellprogramm oder wenn grad noch andere Wäsche da ist normal mit 30 °C...

Das stinken kommt einfach von den Bakterien, die sich im Schweiß ganz heimelig fühlen. Durch das Waschen bei niedrigerer Temparatur (mit mehr als 30 °C soll man Polyester ja nicht waschen) können die nicht alle "getötet" werden, bleiben also im Gewebe. Liegt das Trikot dann trocken und "kühl" im Schrank können sich die Bakterien nicht vermehren. Das tun sie aber dann wieder wenns feucht und warm wird. Und das stinkt dann.

Lässt sich nicht wirklich vermeiden, nur eindämmen. D. h. vor dem Fahren duschen um möglichst wenig neue Bakterien einzubringen.

Nun noch zum Sportwaschmittel: Ich denke da sind ein paar Desinfektionszusätze drin. Ich persönlich würde es nicht benutzen.


----------



## Bartenwal (31. August 2008)

Hi,
ich wasche meine Löffler Trikots (Transtex) meist bei 30°. Wenn sie nicht mehr sauber werden, bei 60°. Dann ist der Mief draussen.
Grüße,
Bartenwal


----------



## toasty (31. August 2008)

Hab ganz gute Erfahrungen mit folgendem Produkt gemacht:

http://sagrotan.de/sf_laundry.php


----------



## loefchen (31. August 2008)

Das klingt okay...ist eben antibakteriell...


----------



## sosic (31. August 2008)

hmm.. hab das Problem eigentlich nur, wenn ich meine Radklamotten mal paar Tage nich waschen kann, also im Urlaub oder auf Tour. Wasche dann die Sachen unter Dusche etwas aus, bringt aber nicht viel 

Daheim wasche ich meine Sachen nach fast jeder Tour bei 30 Grad auf Extra Kurz. Reicht in den meisten Fällen aus


----------



## sun909 (31. August 2008)

Hi,
leg die Sachen mal zwischendrin in die Gefriertruhe.

Das tötet die Keime ab. Kein Scherz 

Anschließend ganz normal bei 30-40Grad waschen.

grüße
sun909


----------



## Stemmel (1. September 2008)

toasty schrieb:


> Hab ganz gute Erfahrungen mit folgendem Produkt gemacht:
> 
> http://sagrotan.de/sf_laundry.php




Ja, das ist das Mittel der Wahl! Ganz normale Wasche bei 30 Grad, ohne Weichspüler, aber dafür mit 






Dann macht es auch wieder Spaß, an der Wäsche zu riechen?


----------



## Ace of spades (1. September 2008)

toasty schrieb:


> Hab ganz gute Erfahrungen mit folgendem Produkt gemacht:
> 
> http://sagrotan.de/sf_laundry.php



Dito  Nach dem Biken alles auf 30 Grad Kurzwäsche und ab und zu Desinfektionszusatz mit rein ! Gerade die Bikehosen freuen sich über eine porentiefe Reinigung.....

Gruß Ace


----------



## Blackwater Park (1. September 2008)

hab das sagrotan zeug jetzt auch entdeckt. ganz weg kriegt man den gestank damit auch nicht, aber ich hab den eindruck dass es etwas besser geworden ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (1. September 2008)

ich ehm das sportwaschmittel von lenor (oder kuschelweich?) keine ahnung. ist ne blaue flasche. aber so doll schwitz ich nicht... hab wohl mehr kondition


----------



## fritzn (1. September 2008)

@Stemmel:

Das hast Du sehr schön arrangiert, mit dem Flite im Hintergrund etc. - Sollte Sagrotans neue Werbung sein;-)

Ich hab das Zeug auch. Zusätzlich habe ich mir ein kleines Fläschchen Teebaumöl besorgt und mache drei Tropfen davon mit zum Waschmittel. Ergebnis: Trikots riechen superfrisch und angenehm!
 So ein kleines Ölfläschchen könnte man auch auf Mehrtagestour mitnehmen.


----------



## Blackwater Park (1. September 2008)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> ich ehm das sportwaschmittel von lenor (oder kuschelweich?) keine ahnung. ist ne blaue flasche. aber so doll schwitz ich nicht... hab wohl mehr kondition



deine muskeln haben also nen höheren wirkungsgrad, so dass du nicht so viel abwärme produzierst?


----------



## dubbel (1. September 2008)

wer schwitzt ist schlecht trainiert.


----------



## toddy (1. September 2008)

dubbel schrieb:


> wer schwitzt ist schlecht trainiert.



uhha, und so ein Satz von dem Trainingsguru des Forums!


----------



## dubbel (1. September 2008)

ich hechele. 
wenn überhaupt, dann schwitze ich nur an den pfoten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ikosa (1. September 2008)

dubbel schrieb:


> ich hechele.
> wenn überhaupt, dann schwitze ich nur an den pfoten.



unter der Zunge?


----------



## dubbel (1. September 2008)

was?


----------



## bergadriver (1. September 2008)

Meine Zustimmung sun909,

stinkende Fußballschuhe und Schienbeinschoner steck ich da auch immer rein. Nach n paar Tagen ist da nix mehr 
Nur zu empfehlen, probiers mal aus kostet ja nix.


----------



## wildcat_1968 (1. September 2008)

ich nehme seit ein paar Jahren die Eureco Liquid Hygienebleiche,
die wirkt schon bei 30° und dann stinkt auch nix mehr


----------



## Rob B. (1. September 2008)

Bei mir Stinken nur die Riemen und Polster am Helm und das ist echt eine Zumutung :kotz:


----------



## Enrgy (1. September 2008)

fritzn schrieb:


> So ein kleines Ölfläschchen könnte man auch auf Mehrtagestour mitnehmen...


Ideal auch für die stinkende Kette unterwegs, wenn grad kein Brunox zur Hand...


----------



## samson2008 (1. September 2008)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Ja, das ist das Mittel der Wahl! Ganz normale Wasche bei 30 Grad, ohne Weichspüler, aber dafür mit
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Ich probiere es jetzt mal mit Sagrotan.
Meine Frau hat es gleich heute besorgt ...  wahrscheinlich ist Sie den Gestank auch leid, keine Ahnung. 
Werde meine Erfahrungen berichten.

Wenns nicht klappt, dann lege ich mal alles zu unseren Tiefkühlpizza.
Mal sehen wie die dann schmecken...
Vielen Dank für die ganzen Tipps!
.


----------



## Stemmel (1. September 2008)

fritzn schrieb:


> @Stemmel:
> 
> Das hast Du sehr schön arrangiert, mit dem Flite im Hintergrund etc. - Sollte Sagrotans neue Werbung sein;-)
> 
> ...



Die Werkbank von Männe...  War keine Absicht... 

Das mit dem Teebaumöl werde ich auch einmal ausprobieren! Das hört sich gut an!


----------



## Blumenhummer (1. September 2008)

Alternativ könnte man natürlich auch ein wenig Liquid Glass verwenden. 

Riecht ja auch nicht übel - wenn auch nicht ganz so gut wie die Meguiar's-Produkte...


----------



## a.pruefe (5. April 2010)

samson2008 schrieb:


> Habt Ihr auch das Problem.
> Nach einer gewissen Zeit (Spätestens wenn die Klamotten 6 Monate alt sind) fangen bei mir die Radklamotten (insbesondere Trickot) an zu stinken, obwohl ich die jedesmal nach dem Biken wasche. Wenn ich die frisch anziehe, dann ist alles in Ordnung, aber im Laufe der Biketour stinkt das Trickot übel. Man muss ehrlicherweise sagen, das ich relativ viel schwitze und die Trickots nach einer Tour pitschenass sind.
> Hat jemand Tipps.
> Was haltet Ihr von speziellen Sportwaschmitteln.
> Alle 6 Monate mehrere Sätze Klamotten kaufen, wird mir zu teuer...


 
hallo,

das selbe problem hatte ich auch.
ich fahre jeden tag 20 km auf arbeit, d.h. 20 hin und 20 zurück, da bin ich gut durch, ach ja und duschen tu ich früh und in der firma zum feierabend und das hilft auch nicht.
ist schon eklig wenn man die stinkenden klamotten aus dem schrank nimmt und waschen in der firma ist auch nicht.
teste mal das: http://www.moselgmbh.de/medien/anhaenge/k1_m135.pdf?administration=1n33raug3n7s2n52pph0ebedd3

ist zwar für schuhe, aber was solls, jetzt ist es deutlich besser.

schönen tag noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dwe60 (5. April 2010)

Also bei mir kommt Sagrotan Hygienespüler mit in die Wäsche - da stinkt nichts mehr


----------



## raccoon78 (15. April 2010)

Versuchs mal damit, ist zwar schweineteuer aber auch genial (am billigsten wohl bei hibike zu haben), alternativ nehme ich das Sportwaschmittel von Lenor.

Da ich jeden Tag Sport treibe kommen bei mir pro Woche rund 2 Maschinen zusammen, 30 - 40° Schonprogramm für Seide funktioniert bestens.

Gruß

Martin


----------



## OldMen46 (15. April 2010)

Ich besprühe meine Sportwäsche, meistens im Achselbereich, mit Essigessenz (ca. 10% verdünnt). Hilft ungemein.
Vielleicht mal komplett die Klamotten einsprühen.
Gruss Thomas


----------



## marcel.bike (19. April 2010)

hab gute erfahrungen mit unterwäsche mit silberionen gemacht. silber hemmt das bakterienwachstum, was widerum den schweissgeruch vermindert. schiesser bietet beispielsweise eine spezielle unterwäsche für allergiker an, die auch silberionen enthält


----------



## snoopz (19. April 2010)

Etwas Essigessenz ins Weichspülerfach. Der (leichte) Essiggeruch geht beim trocknen (auf der Leine) raus.

Abgesehen davon: Leichenfledderei...


----------



## raccoon78 (19. April 2010)

snoopz schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon: Leichenfledderei...




Riecht aber noch nicht und wenn gab´s ja jetzt genug Tipps wie man Geruch bekämft....


----------



## DFG (19. April 2010)

Wie wäre es mit normalem NoName Sportwaschmittel z.B. von Schlxxxx. Kostet einen Bruchteil, funktioniert auch ganz gut bei 30 Grados im Kurzprogramm. Ist natürlich nicht von so einem Bakterien und Keimtotnimbus wie Sagrotan umgeben . Ich nötige Frau Miele zweimal die Woche. Zwei Fußballmonturen vom Junior, zwei Leichtatlektik und Tennismonturen der Tochter, zwei bis drei Rad/Laufmonturen der Gemahlin und von von mir.
Okäy, Mädchen stinken ja nicht nach Schweiß

Es gibt allerdings Zeitgenossen die stinken in Echt so richtig und das ist jetzt wirklich ein Problem, für die Zeitgenossen selbst und die Umwelt.


----------



## Xexano (19. April 2010)

Sagrotan ist wirklich gut. Ich mach das aber etwas anders. Ich habe Sagrotan Desinfizierend Hygeniespüler. Ich kipp davon eine Kappe in einen Eimer und lasse es dann mit Wasser volllaufen. Dann tue ich meine Sachen (Trikot & Co) rein und lass es für ne Weile drin. (~1h). Danach spüle ich es mit normalem Wasser ab und steck es ganz normal in die Waschmaschine, wie es gewaschen werden muss. Die Bakterien sind tot und man hat nicht gleich das chemische Zeug auf der Haut. Hat bei mir bis jetzt recht gut gewirkt und auch die schlimmsten Stinker wurden so sauber.

Übrigens: Sagrotan kann man auch super zum saubermachen von Protektoren verwenden. In ne Wanne o.ä. rein, Wasser rein, ein bis zwei kappen rein und einwirken lassen, danach abspülen, abtrocknen.. und perfectissimo.


----------



## robby (19. April 2010)

Stinkende Klamotten durch starkes Schwitzen sind immer ein Problem
- egal ob beim Sport oder im Alltag (Thema Hyperhidrose).

Gefrierfach ist eine gute Möglichkeit, hilft jedoch nicht sehr lange - irgendwann sind die 
Klamotten schlichtweg am Ende. Bin zwischenzeitlich auf Funktionsklamotten aus Merino 
umgestiegen (groundeffect bzw. icebreaker). Für mich die beste Lösung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

